# Link-and-Pin Couplers



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's an eBay seller 'pasidump' in Sri Lanka with link and pin couplers for sale. 12 coupler pockets for $6.50, 12 pins and 6 links for $6.50, and 150 rivets for $6.50. With free shipping I got all 3 items for $19.50. I wrote a thread on LSC about them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see you drilled the holes in the pin to add the chain, came out well.

Unbelievable free shipping from India! 

Greg


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have one of his cars. Seller told me his dad makes the cars and parts.

Is there some standard height for link and pin couplers?

Doug


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

I've been prejudiced against Ebay. And experiences of a few model train club members has only strengthened that. 
But this project and these couplers ...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Is there some standard height for link and pin couplers?


I have never heard of one. I guess each RR set their own, and I seldom run with other folks equipment.

But they are pretty flexible. I recall having a bent link (sort of like a flat Z) that coupled a flat car to a loco whose coupler pocket was very low. So you can easily make them work if they are different heights, unlike hook-and-loops.


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

When I worked at the logging museum I remember talking to an old logger about link and pin couplers. He said the standard height was about that high. In other words, there really wasn’t a standard. He told me they kept several “bent links” in the loco and caboose to match the different heights. Also that’s why geared locos have several slots in their coupler pockets. 
I remember we thought about towing our camp cars around the loop once for a special event but the first car was on disconnects and its couplers were about a foot lower than the standard height.


----------



## FHPB (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought some of these (or very similar) a couple of years ago but haven't had a chance to use them yet. They look big to me for 1:20 scale, but seem about the right size for 7/8 scale. The ones I got are made out of nylon or something similar. How about yours?


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Think they are made of Delrin. Can't remember if I read it on the listing or I asked and was told that when the guy told me his dad made them in Sri Lanka.

Doug


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

And if you don't use a screw, here's what happens:










Actually, I'm contemplating leaving it glued. It came off because the tall coach behind hit the roof of Jack's tunnel! Got to figure out an emergency disconnect, and that seems like an option.


----------

